Ask HN: Anyone using Cloudflare for DNS only? - orangewin
======
EKSolutions
I use it for DNS only on all of the services I run, you can't run IRC,
Teamspeak and VPNs over the CloudFlare filtered connections.

------
serialx
I'm using Cloudflare as a free DNS.

